
Ask HN: Clever optimizations in old video games? - mkozakov
Does anybody know any interesting or creative stories about how old time games (NES, game boy) were optimized to be able to fit as much content as they did?
======
totetsu
Heard of color cycling?
[http://www.effectgames.com/demos/worlds/](http://www.effectgames.com/demos/worlds/)
[http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-
Old_School_Color_C...](http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-
Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5.html) GDC talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcJ1Jvtef0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcJ1Jvtef0)

~~~
mkozakov
That was awesome, thank you! The example where he had 2 images in one and
would do a pallet swap to show one or the other was SUPER cool!

